# Snow pups! Labrador pups playing in the snow



## luggsey (Feb 3, 2009)

YouTube - Labrador Puppies Playing In The Snow North Devon 2009


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are so sweet, it's really funny watching them catch snowballs


----------



## Kye (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww bless!


----------



## luggsey (Feb 3, 2009)

The snow only lasted a couple of days! Back to rain and mud!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh thats so cute. I was trying to see where the other pups tail was though. Must have been docked. My spaniel ends up with big snow balls stuck on his big floppy ears. All that sniffing about.


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aww they are so cute!! Are they both from the same litter?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

*:lol: I thru' snowballs like that at, Taylor. :lol:

Great video though  cute pups!x*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely vid they look really cute with snowballs in their mouths!, they are Gorgeous


----------



## shirtbutton (Jan 25, 2009)

For a moment there i thought that someone had been videoing my two dogs.That was excatly what mine were doing today with the snowballs. They had such fun.


----------

